# shutdown.exe



## Pardon_Me (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal zwei Fragen:
1) Was genau macht die shutdown.exe? Runterfahren, schon klar, aber was genau ist diese "Datei"(?) ? Sie enthält Commands zum Runterfahren mit bestimmten Optionen (zB Zeitangabe, Stoppen von Runterfahren, etc.), oder?

2) Ich brauch die auf einem Win2000-Notebook, auf dem sie nicht vorhanden ist...kann ich jetzt einfach die von WinXP kopieren? Funktioniert das und ist das auch ungefährlich?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Pardon_Me (28. Juli 2004)

Hmm...soweit war ich auch schon, aber ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob jemand mehr dazu weiß...


----------



## Pardon_Me (28. Juli 2004)

Jaja, is ja gut, reg dich ab...

Ich hätts sowieso ausprobiert, ich wollte mich einfach mal interessehalber danach erkundigen...

Wie auch immer, danke für die Informationen...


----------



## webmatz (28. Juli 2004)

In der letzten Zeit fallen mir in diesem Forum immer wieder Leute auf, die sich darüber beschweren oder lustig machen, was manche doch für blöde Fragen stellen - als wollte ihnen auf diesem Weg einer ihre Zeit stehlen. 

Genau diese Leute schreiben aber dann meistens die ausführlichsten Beiträge, in denen sie ihrem "Ärger" Luft machen. 

An alle, die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen:

Es gibt keine dummen Fragen - es gibt nur dumme Antworten!
Wer findet, dass eine Frage zu banal ist und ihn das stört, sollte sich einfach raushalten und nicht alle Teilnehmer mit unfreundlichen Äußerungen nerven. Es gibt ja zum Glück auch immer ein paar Mitglieder, die mehr wissen als der Fragende und ihn trotzdem nicht auslachen.


----------



## squeaker (28. Juli 2004)

Jein - du hast teilweise recht. Es gibt zwar keine "dummen" Fragen, aber es gibt "faule" Fragen, sprich Fragen die man selber mit ein wenig lesen, Google (denk immer daran, Google ist dein Freund) und noch ein wenig lesen lösen kann.
Da sind einige Leute zu faul und wollen eine bis auf die letzte Zeile vorgekaute Lösung statt den Ansatz den man ihnen gegeben hat für eigene recherchen zu Nutzen.
Diese Leute gibt es auch hier und beide Sorten (faule Frager und dumme Antworter) vergeuden hier eigentlich nur Zeit von anderen Leuten.
Also bitte verzeiht manchen Leuten ein wenig Sarkasmus an manchen Stellen.

(Ich wollte blos die andere Seite auch darstellen).


----------



## webmatz (28. Juli 2004)

Klar - ich google auch erst mal, wenn ich ein Problem habe und erst wenn da nix zu finden ist, stelle ich das in ein Forum. Aber es gibt sicher auch Leute, die sich die Mühe nicht machen und sofort im Forum Hilfe schreien.

Aber: Wer hier Anworten auf Fragen einträgt, macht das doch normalerweise, weil es ihm Spass macht, sein Wissen weiterzugeben und dabei anderen zu helfen. Keiner muss das tun. Also kann ich mich auch nicht darüber beschweren, dass jemand meine Zeit vergeudet. Wer keine Zeit hat, sollte einfach nicht antworten - Basta. 

Außerdem - per Google stosse ich ja genau auf diese "dummen" Fragen, die irgendwann mal einer in irgeneinem Forum gestellt und darauf von anderen Mitgliedern mehr oder weniger sarkastische Antworten erhalten hat. Hätte also nicht irgendwann jemand diese dumme Frage gestellt, würde mich auch keine Suchmaschine der Welt weiterbringen.

Ich verstehe aber, was du meinst. Intensives googlen bringt einen meist schneller ans Ziel als jedes Forum.


----------



## squeaker (28. Juli 2004)

Ich habe nichts gegen Fragen - ich beantworte auch dumme Fragen. Aber wenn schon ein Hinweis gegeben wurde und dann die Antwort innerhalb von 5s mittels Google findbar ist, dann ärgere ich mich schon über manche Leute (und werde manchmal sarkastisch).

Ich wollte eigentlich auch blos erwähnen, dass es - wenn auch nicht "dumme" so doch "faule" Frager gibt. Das entschuldigt manche Antworten nicht - natürlich.


----------



## squeaker (28. Juli 2004)

Die stören mich aber weniger als die faulen. Ein dummer Frager stößt einfach an sein Limit in diesem Moment. Er kann da nichts dazu. Ein fauler Frager ist weit von seinem Limit entfernt und will blos die Leute ausnutzen, damit er nichts tun muss.
Das finde ich viel schlimmer.


----------



## webmatz (28. Juli 2004)

Wie schön, dass ihr euch einig seid. Wir sind aber noch nicht fertig! Also - hinsetzen!
Nehmen wir mal an ich sei "faul" oder "dumm" oder sogar beides und stelle folgende Frage ins Forum:

"Hab Win XP und möchte meinen PC runterfahren. Wie mach ich das denn ohne dass er dabei kaputtgeht?"

Jetzt gibt's meiner Meinung nach nur zwei Möglichkeiten, wie man mit sowas umgeht:

1. Sich freuen, dass man das weiß, sich freuen, dass man helfen kann und freundlich antworten. Ergebnis: zwei Menschen glücklich.

2. Sich einen Ast lachen und zur nächsten Frage blättern. Ergebnis: ein Mensch belustigt, einer ungeduldig auf eine Antwort wartend.

Die dritte Möglichkeit, die viele Möchtegern-Admins aber lockt, ist die:
Antworten und dabei deutlich machen, dass da eine ziemlich große  Lücke klafft zwischen meinem und seinem Wissen. Ergebnis: ein Mensch eingeschüchtert, ein Mensch befriedigt, ein Mensch (ich) sauer.


----------



## squeaker (28. Juli 2004)

entschuldige - ich habe mich in keinster weise auf dich bezogen - genauer gesagt habe ich den Thread erst angefangen zu lesen, als er off topic war, sprich ab dem post von webmatz.
Da ich selber schon einige Antworten hier gegeben habe und mir einige male gedacht habe, dass derjenige wohl zu faul war (Beispiel: nachdem man eine Person auf die Matrox-Seite verwiesen hatte wegen Treiber für die Graka war er unfähig diese auf der Seite zu finden - ich habe dafür 5s gebraucht, d.h. es sollte für jeden in ca. 30min zu finden sein) wollte ich die andere Seite auch ins Spiel bringen.

Ich weiss es gibt Leute, die alles auf sich beziehen. Kann man nicht ändern. Aber Dich habe ich nicht gemeint, das Thema kam blos in deinem Post auf. Ausserdem ist das ausschalten von Computern mit modernen Filesystemen keine Trivialität mehr.


----------



## webmatz (28. Juli 2004)

Neiiin - das war nur ein Beispiel. 
Ich weiß, dass du nicht mich gemeint hast!


----------



## squeaker (28. Juli 2004)

noch was zum Thema:

hier ein guter Link über diese exe - shutdown.exe 

sofern die gemeint war. Es gibt einige Programme gleichen namens.
Noch als genereller Hinweis: 
Kommandozeilenprogramme kann man immer in einer cmd-shell (ausführen->cmd) mit Parametern aufrufen z.B. mit dem Parameter /? welcher in den meisten Fällen eine kurze Hilfe zu dem Programm auf den Bildschirm zaubert.

also hier: ausführen->cmd
und in dem Fenster dann: shutdown /?


----------



## webmatz (28. Juli 2004)

Nein, Matthias, du musst dich nicht angesprochen fühlen. So schlimm war dein Betrag nun auch wieder nicht. Aber wenn man aufmerkam in diesem Forum stöbert, muss man sich manchmal schon fragen, ob einige nicht in einem Sado-Maso-Forum besser aufgehoben wären als in diesem hier.

Du hast Recht - das geht jetzt auch langsam zu weit und hat schon lange nix mehr mit der shutdown.exe zu tun.

In diesem Sinne - immer schön Mitdenken ...

Peace


----------



## Pardon_Me (28. Juli 2004)

Also:
zunächst mal allgemein: in erster Linie wollte ich nur wissen, ob ich die XP-shutdown.exe auch unter Win2000 verwenden kann...
Und nebenbei, wollte ich halt noch ein bisschen mehr darüber wissen...

@squeaker: danke für die Mühe, aber sowas in der Art hab ich schon mit Google gefunden...
Aber nichts über XP-shutdown.exe unter Win2000...

@Matthias: nein, das ist nicht der Fall, denn ich habe erstens nach der shutdown.exe gesucht (F3, nicht F1), die nicht vorhanden war und zweitens auch den Befehl ausprobiert, bei dem dann die Fehlermeldung kommt, dass die Komponenten nicht gefunden werden können (so in der Art)...


Also danke für die Informationen!


----------



## Julian Maicher (28. Juli 2004)

Wenn man richtig googlen könnte ...  

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=317371


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. Juli 2004)

Ok, danke auf jeden Fall!

Ich werd die einfach mal rüber kopieren, und einfach mal schauen was passiert...


----------

